# Apple Mail program and hotmail



## begud4me (Jan 6, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody knows how to use my mail program on my mac with my free hotmail account.?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Go here and download the httpmail plugin. Check the Read Me file for instructions.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

One tip is to keep the installation instructions handy just in case, as they also contain the uninstallation instructions too ... I've been caught out on that one myself.

You'll be in business only if your Hotmail Account is one of the older ones .... don't ask how to tell if you have an older account as I've forgotten exactly when the cross-over period was when a newly created acct would no longer work using the Httpmail plugin with Mail.app.

It's great to see that this fantastic plugin is now working for Leopard users too!


----------

